# I'm here.. comments most welcome;)



## bradfordbird (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, but really like what I see. Hoping to interact and share with everyone as much as possible.

My website is Bradford Bird, London Fashion and Beauty Photographer

I also have a blog at Bradford Bird Photography

Or follow me on Facebook if you're that way inclined

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

All the best,

Brad


----------



## zoogirlbc (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. I would like to see the images slightly larger.


----------



## bradfordbird (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! Me too I'm busy working on a new site and am certainly going to make the images larger.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Mar 8, 2011)

I can relate. I've been working on my site for a few months now. Always a work in progress.


----------



## amellymerry (Apr 4, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]We know that health is wealth. No one knows when thee would have a health issue. So, we cant forget about health insurance. It is true that health insurance cant save me from a bad health condition but can help us to relief from health issue. Everyone get health insurance information free.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]health insurance [/FONT][FONT=&quot]illinois[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


----------



## Davor (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing work you have on your portfolio, would really love to see more photos and some knowledge hopefully  oh and Welcome to TPF


----------

